# The Best Turkey Gun, what's your favorite....Mossberg 835 vs SuperNova vs. 870



## bwarren2

I am sure this will get varying opinions, but curious what everyone's suggestion would be for a Turkey gun. I've looked at the Mossberg 835's, Benelli Supernova and Rem 870. There are a lot of options out there. Let me know what you think.


Thanks


----------



## redneckcamo

835 ,tuff as nails ,shoulders good,several different camos,comes with dern good choke fer turkeys......I love mine!!


----------



## Gut_Pile

Remington 870. Doesn't kick as much as the 835 and not as bulky as the nova. Best pump that has ever been made. And personally I would take a Browning BPS over 835 and nova.


----------



## Randy

870 hands down.


----------



## mgbuck34

835 all the way for me.


----------



## Wetzel

Remington 870

With minimum care, it'll last near forever...


----------



## Huntinfool

Best one I've ever OWNED is my 870.  But I know that Benelli makes one heck of a gun.  That's my next purchase.  But I'll always have an 870 in my closet.

Wetzel is right.  If you take care of an 870 (as with most guns) it will last just about forever.  I took mine completely apart a couple of days ago.  It's so freaking simple....not much to break.  It comes apart in like 4 pieces.


----------



## GAGE

870 for me!


----------



## cletus T

i use a 835 and 870. but really dont care what brand it is as long as it turns a birds head to jelly.


----------



## Nitro

cletus T said:


> i use a 835 and 870. but really dont care what brand it is as long as it turns a birds head to jelly.




Love that quote. I prefer to knock out eyes and smash beaks. (but Jellyhead works too)

I am left handed and my primary Turkey Guns are BPS. One in 12 and the Big Buster- the BPS 10...

I also have several LH 870s that see duty.

Novas and Mossies rattle........


----------



## Trizey

870's all the way.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

870 is the king.


----------



## Ricochet

Randy said:


> 870 hands down.



Ditto, but I'm biased.


----------



## sdguide

I personally use a Winchester 1300 12 Ga. pump, 3".
They don't make it anymore and If I had to buy a new turkey gun, I'd go with the Remington 870.


----------



## jcarter

never owned an 870 or nova. i killed a few with the 835 but missed the last 2 i shot at it with in the 30-35 yard range. probably not the guns fault. but once you lose confidence in a gun you might as well throw it in the dumpster, or sell it as the best turkey killing gun you ever owned.


----------



## Nicodemus

All Ived ever used is a Model 12, and an 870. Both had fine results. I expect I`m gonna like my GunDocc Special the most though.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I've never shot or held an 870 but I've owned an 835 and Nova and I prefer the Nova.

Darrell


----------



## Jeff Raines

I have an 835 and have killed a tom out at 60 yds with it.I have never shot an 870.
The 835 I have is from when they first started making them,so no ported barrel and it will put a hurting on ya when sighting in.
It only took one shot and very watery eyes to learn that you don't put the thumb of your trigger hand over the top of the stock,when shooting it


----------



## 01Foreman400

I don't care what gun your shooting a 3.5" shell is going to kick hard.  When your shooting at game though you never feel it.  

Darrell


----------



## bwarren2

*3.5 inch shells*

I'm planning on shooting 3's regardless. 3.5's are great but not a necessity IMO. I'm sure this will spawn a different thread


----------



## redneckcamo

*dumpster.!!!*



jcarter said:


> never owned an 870 or nova. i killed a few with the 835 but missed the last 2 i shot at it with in the 30-35 yard range. probably not the guns fault. but once you lose confidence in a gun you might as well throw it in the dumpster, or sell it as the best turkey killing gun you ever owned.



there is a dumpster rite on the land next to me ......throw it in there an call me with a price an i will give it a new an loving home !!!!!!!!   ----  835s rattle! ...yepp the brain of them there gobblers .....the best thang really is we have a dern good selection inn all the guns mentioned an they all GETTERDONE!!!!


----------



## hambone44

835 rules..never missed yet with mine and the 835 puts em down stone cold dead...this year will be my 6th with it...love it...tough, tough gun


----------



## robertyb

Jeff Raines said:


> I have an 835 and have killed a tom out at 60 yds with it.I have never shot an 870.
> The 835 I have is from when they first started making them,so no ported barrel and it will put a hurting on ya when sighting in.
> It only took one shot and very watery eyes to learn that you don't put the thumb of your trigger hand over the top of the stock,when shooting it



Jeff,

Sounds to me like you are in need of a Sims Limbsaver recoil pad. I put one on my 835 and it took the pain away.


----------



## hevishot

Trizey said:


> 870's all the way.



no doubt...


----------



## wack em

I have a nova and mossberg 835, dont care a whole lot for either. The nova shoots real good but thats all because of gundoc. I never have even patterned the 835 though it might be better. Wish i had a 870.


----------



## trkyhntr70

*..*

Ive killed turkeys with all three,but prefer the 870 over the others. The rattling gets on my nerves.
Love my 870 and would like to add a bps to the collection..


----------



## gobble157

*Browning Gold NWTF edition 3.5". *Sweet shooting gun and puts the smack down on some turkeys.


----------



## Clint Shook

Lefty here as well and I use a Browning BPS T-special.  never seen a lefty 870, are they common?


----------



## K.E.B.

870 for sure, I think Benelli makes great autoloaders but didn't spend much time on the Nova, i hate the way it rattles


----------



## brucemacgee19

835 gets my vote......I'd like to know which one the gun doc likes the best.  (he might have already posted but I missed it)


----------



## Rabbitslayer97

870 express in 20 ga i killed a gobbler at 52 yards with it last year


----------



## tbgator

Love my Binelli Nova 3.5" I know it'll reach one at 65yds with a pure gold choke and it doesn't rattle when you're holding it steady on your knee.I usually don't shake my gun around alot when I'm beaded down on a bird.I'm sure they're all good guns but I love my cannon.


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN

*870*

Rem 870, can't tear the dern thing up and yes easy to clean.. 
David


----------



## GAarcher

870 for me too!!!!!


----------



## Omega

870 for me. I've never been a fan of the 835s as they've felt cheap, for some reason, and that fore end rattle (don't know if it's changed in the last couple years) drives me nuts as loose as it seemed.

Don't have any experience with the Nova.


----------



## JACKED UP

870 for me.  Tough as nails


----------



## Nicodemus

brucemacgee19 said:


> 835 gets my vote......I'd like to know which one the gun doc likes the best.  (he might have already posted but I missed it)




GunDocc likes a single shot. I believe his is a Stevens.


----------



## brucemacgee19

Omega said:


> 870 for me. I've never been a fan of the 835s as they've felt cheap, for some reason, and that fore end rattle (don't know if it's changed in the last couple years) drives me nuts as loose as it seemed.
> 
> Don't have any experience with the Nova.



felt cheap......that's why I carry that 835 killer in the woods and go with it......go with it through thickets, briars, rain.   and it also patterns really good too


----------



## brucemacgee19

nicodemus said:


> GunDocc likes a single shot. I believe his is a Stevens.



thanks I was waiting on that.....


----------



## trkyhntr70

*..*



brucemacgee19 said:


> thanks I was waiting on that.....



Docc does build his specialized hammerless single, But hes also well known for his 870's. As well as other custom turkey gun makers using the 870 for there gun. Check out gobblerguns.com  Nothing against the other 2 but I dont know of anyone using them to build a custom turkey gun..


----------



## BPR

*Nova*

I like my Nova.  I never noticed the rattle until I read on here that it rattled and actually went and shook the forearm.  But I have yet to do that in the woods, so it hasn't bothered me.  

I think the Benelli is a lighter gun, but do the research on that.  It might just have been the ones that I compared it to.


----------



## schwingshooter870

I have owned all three at one point in time or another and none have ever let me down.  I also own an abused 835, and used to own a Nova. I got the 835 for 100 bucks becuse it fell off of a four wheeler going bout 50 down a paved road.  It had some major cosmetic damage but it still worked great (that should say something bout its durability).  I do not like the feel of the 835 or the safety configuration (not a big deal), but to each his own.  I bought a nova as a backup gun for duck season a few years back and I just couldn't get over the cheap feel.  The forearm does rattle a lot and i didn't like the one piece receiver and stock assembly. I guess i was picky about the nova, but when a company as proud as Benelli produces a shotgun I expect it to exceed my pump shotgun expectations...but how much can a pump do that other pumps cant? call me picky or whatever I didnt like it.  I gave it to my dad since he did like it for turkey hunting. I own an 870 wingmaster, a standard 870 express magnum, and an 870 sps-t that i just got for turkey season.   
            All in all, I feel that any one of these three brands of guns will get the job done, even in the toughest conditions.  But I favor the 870 over all due to its solid well built feel and time tested reputation.


----------



## clent586

870 of the choices. Own 3 of them, but I have killed 14 birds with my 12ga. single H&R. Now that thing will kick the p*** out of you with some Nitro 4's!


----------



## shawn mills

870 3.5mag all the way!!!!  Even named mine"butterball"


----------



## Dub

Outa the box, I'd lean towards the 835 for turkey patterns.

I've got an 870 and a SuperNova that I really like (but for other uses).


----------



## 7mm mag 06

tbgator said:


> Love my Binelli Nova 3.5" I know it'll reach one at 65yds with a pure gold choke and it doesn't rattle when you're holding it steady on your knee.I usually don't shake my gun around alot when I'm beaded down on a bird.I'm sure they're all good guns but I love my cannon.



same  here!!, the nova is a sho nuff CANNON!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Hands down*

870.  The other 2 feel like cheap IMO.  There is a reason the 870 is the best selling pump.  Well built and will last a life time.


----------



## Covehnter

Remington 870 SM


----------



## nhancedsvt

my brother has an 835 and me and my dad have 870s. the 870 is a lot better gun that will last nearly forever if you take care of it.


----------



## rutandstrut

I have an 835 and a Stoeger M2000 both have been worked on by Rob Roberts at "Gobbler Guns" in Arkansas. Both also have a Custom Made 17-4 Stainless Last Strut Choke Tube that is made by "Gobbler Guns" I have posted pictures of the Pattern that both of these guns throw. I like the 835 for the shear knock down power and the extended range of the 3.5" I just got the Stoeger M2000 and killed 3 with it this year and call in another for a buddy to kill with the Stoeger. He now owns one also! 

I bought an 870 Thumbhole Turkey Gun a couple of years ago from Bass Pro. I could not get that Gun to Pattern consistently with any Ammo and Choke Combination. Probably just a bad one! I love Remington 700 Rifles!


----------



## Ricochet

rutandstrut said:


> I bought an 870 Thumbhole Turkey Gun a couple of years ago from Bass Pro...



Same here, but my Pure Gold and Hevi-13 combo rocks with it!


----------



## Hunter for life

*870 Verses 835*

I am in the market for a new Turkey gun after shooting a buddies 835 last year.  (2  killed ~ 1 miss..).   

I was Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- bent on getting the 835 until I picked up the 870.  The 870 is a little more expensive but in my opinion feels more solid.  I judged this by the rattle of the pump mechanism and the feel of the stock.  

I love the new Mossy Oak camo pattern.  Here is the Remington link.  

http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/shotguns/model_870/

The 870 Express Turkey  Camo is a 21" barrel and is not full camo.  Plus only shoots up to 3" shells.

Now the Express Turkey Super Mag Camo has it all.  23" barrel, mossy oak, 3 1/2" shells.  This is the one for me.   

Now I need to find the best price.  Any suggestions on that.

Please hit me with a PM


----------



## Omega

Where I bought my encore and it was cheaper than most everyone else.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/64


----------



## long beards

i like the 935


----------

